# **** Pop Classic and season update



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

The **** Pop classic ended yesterday with only 1 fish being caught. The winning boat was Rock-n-Roll with a weight of #183. The fish was caught in roughly 38 foot in Grand Bayou area. The conditions were decent on Sat. and great on Sunday. I think Pass A Good Time caught 2 fish in Southwest Pass on Sunday (He was not fishing the tourny) The number of fish or lack thereof caught pretty much sums up the season for us. The fleet had found large numbers early in July but for the most part have not seen large numbers since. Sunday before last a decent school showed up between the "Hotel and WD58" Several hook ups by several boats but none landed. We have no rain minnows this year at all (lots of pogie)--maybe they came and left to find rain minnows elsewhere--who knows--I spoke with **** after the tournament yesterday and he tells me this is the worst season in 30 years. All summer it seems the few fish we find will come up and go right back down. They will NOT stay up to let you work them. There is still time a little time for things to get better--At any rate the tournament was a success and fun was had by all!


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

We have had an above average year so far along the upper Texas coast. It may be more than coincidence that we have seen an unusually large number of rain minnows as well, at least for the upper Texas coast (there are typically have large balls of minnows along the middle coast in Port Aransas year after year). The good fishing has also brought out a lot of boats but the "fleet" is not near as cooperative over here as it is in Louisiana. Same story over here with regards to the fish not staying up that long. It seems like it has been that way for the past several years.

It doesn't look like Scott and I will make the trip over this year. I'll miss it. Maybe next year. Glad to see Stroh is back in action. Like you said, there is still plenty if time. Go get 'em....

Jim


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Typically, during a normal year Louisiana looks at whole lot more fish than we have here on the Texas Coast...Thats what I have been told...May be the reason for the un-cooperative "fleet" members??


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well i tried for the first time this year and i am a rookie of all rookies but its fun trying-- im gonna try again the 9th wish me luck and if u have any sugestions plz pm me-- i drift 3 lines with fresh dead shad---is that good or bad


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*183lb*

Here are a few pics of the Rock n Roll's 183 lb fish caught with 25 minutes left to go on Sat. afternoon. We were in the same area as them when they hooked it so I was able to snap a few pics of them fighting her as well. Kind of grainy though b/c I was zoomed WAY in. Thanks to Capt Kevin on the Even Swap for bringing me out. Had a blast man. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Not sure what's up with the lack of fish. You have to think Katrina has something to do with it. One of the tarpon we tagged off Texas in the first weekend of August went 150 miles south toward Port O'Connor. You have to think this means, at least some fish, are headed south already and away from Louisiana. I would say that is a little different. We got another tag in another fish. We'll know come x-mas where he went. Should be interesting. I think the guides around here have had an above average year this year. We caught some fish very early. I would say our year is probably more related to the number of good weather days we've had as much as anything. We've had days where fish have been caught and barely if at all seen. Lots of fish staying down around here too.


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice pics David-forgot you took them--just emailed the Deblieux's and Kurt to look at the site-Anyway it was a pleasure having someone that knows how to set out lines, look for fish, not complain when we have to clear lines just to put them back out etc etc. Most people just jump on the boat and wait for the rod to be handed to them with a tarpon on the other end. You are welcome on my boat anytime!!! Kevin


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Anytime*

Well, Tarpon fishing is 99% work and 1% catching. Can't just sit around and be an observer. We need to get together again come duck season. See if I can shoot a little better than I did last year.
DARREN


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

nice fish. wish the tournament would do catch and release.


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Well Scott i must admitt that you guys from Tx have not missed anything down this way as of yet--CRTARPON--i can understand your comment about releasing the fish but the amount of fish killed in Louisiana are probably killed in 1 week @ Boca Grand because of longer fights due to foul hooking or sharks attacking tired fish or non guide boats killing just to kill--With the **** Pop being the last tournament the final amount of killed fish for the year is 7.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow that fish is so big it does not look real --way to go--nice one--after all the picks are taken-- is the fish dog food --crab food--people food --or what is done with it -- i hope its not waisted i hope its used in some manner--plz pm me and let me know what is done with such a fish--my guess is that its much to much expensive to mount unless u take out a loan---


----------



## tarpon king (Jul 6, 2006)

I just think we are all much better served to release our big fish. I truly believe it will mean we will have more fish to catch later and I know I want my 2 yr old son to be able to have the same chance to catch fish that we do. Cell phone cameras and the digital cameras are a great way to show off your catch... I fish Boca every year for Tarpon and they release all the tournament fish. We all know all released fish don't survive for various reasons but alot do and that is a good thing....


----------



## Robert McCue (Sep 27, 2004)

Louisiana Tarpon said:


> With the **** Pop being the last tournament the final amount of killed fish for the year is 7.


How many were caught?


----------

